# Union 110 plane



## fishsticks87 (Jan 28, 2013)

So I'm newish to wood working and going through some of my dads old tools I found an old hand plane. I know there are some pieces missing and the blade looks kind of sad but I would love to start using it. I just don't know enough about them "this is the first I've ever tried to use" to get it running good.

Any ideas what I need to get this back in business?

Picture are in my photos


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

got pictures?


----------



## fishsticks87 (Jan 28, 2013)

just got them uploaded. Had to resize them all


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fishsticks87 said:


> So I'm newish to wood working and going through some of my dads old tools I found an old hand plane. I know there are some pieces missing and the blade looks kind of sad but I would love to start using it. I just don't know enough about them "this is the first I've ever tried to use" to get it running good.
> 
> Any ideas what I need to get this back in business?


You can start with reviewing earlier threads. Many threads on restoring old hand planes. Many people including myself love to do this.

My most recent thread. I have a couple of No 4's on the way.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-planes-46494/

Your plane does not look bad. I would start with a bath in oxalic acid, or Evapo-Rust. The former is less expensive. See this post from EricD.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/oxalic-acid-rust-removal-old-plane-restoration-47268/

Another recent thread on restoration. Several useful links including to another forum member Timetestedtools who has a comprehensive article on hand plane restoration.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/plane-ignorance-46429/


----------



## fishsticks87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome thanks Dave! 

I can't seem to find many pictures online of this plane. Does it go by a different name by any chance? I'm wondering because there is a block of wood underneath the blade and I'm pretty sure its not supposed to be there.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fishsticks87 said:


> Awesome thanks Dave!
> 
> I can't seem to find many pictures online of this plane. Does it go by a different name by any chance? I'm wondering because there is a block of wood underneath the blade and I'm pretty sure its not supposed to be there.


I am not sure what other names may have been used, but Union was the name of a plane manufacturer.

I did not look at your photos in detail, but now reviewing, that block of wood may be due to having lost what is called the lateral adjustment lever mechanism. This is a useful feature to allow the blade to be moved side to side so that the edge is parallel to the sole of the plane.

You may need to start looking on EBay for the parts. I am doing the same for some parts for my Stanley hand planes. I have a new found dislike of EBay.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Some info on Union Planes from the Internet.

Follow the link

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/museum/union 7/union x 7.html


----------



## fishsticks87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well let the search begin!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to read a bit about using planes too.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

here are some more pictures of a 110 so you can see what you may be missing

http://www.josephmarc.com/index.php?page=images&id=59218&

http://www.goantiques.com/union-mfg-co-622072f=59218.jpg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Uni...346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c16b5932


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DannyT said:


> here are some more pictures of a 110 so you can see what you may be missing
> 
> http://www.josephmarc.com/index.php?page=images&id=59218&
> 
> ...


Drat, only the last link is working for me


----------



## fishsticks87 (Jan 28, 2013)

The last one is the only one that works for me too. And that is the style I mainly find but mine is different. Does anyone know if they changed the style in a certain year? Like this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110-Union-Block-Plane-/111004915344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d8689690&_uhb=1

Didn't realise I could get one for so cheap. But it was my dads grandfathers, he said that piece of would has been there since he grab it out of his granddads workshop in '75 after he died.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

looks like they show 2 different types of 110

try these

http://www.josephmarc.com/index.php?page=search&s_res=OR&stype=all&cid=0&q=union+110

http://www.goantiques.com/union-mfg-co-622072


----------



## fishsticks87 (Jan 28, 2013)

So after cleaning it up a bit I noticed that there seems to be more/thick metal on the shoe were the opening for the blade is. That's not normal right?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

fishsticks87 said:


> So after cleaning it up a bit I noticed that there seems to be more/thick metal on the shoe were the opening for the blade is. That's not normal right?


That wooden wedge is there because the adjustment wheel is missing. The way it would have worked is by turning that wheel pressure would be applied upwards causing the iron (blade) to bind and effectively securing the iron in place.

I have no idea what you are asking in the quoted question above about extra metal.


----------



## fishsticks87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah I wasn't really sure how to word the question...
But if you look in the picture on the left side the sole is thicker then the right causing the blade to dig in more on the one side.


----------

